# You can now upload a picture directly in to your post!



## WebmasterAlex

Click upload a file, pic your files and thumbnail (will expand when it's clicked on) or full size


----------



## Mikie

Awesome!  Several wonderful people on the Creative DISigns board helped me with wonderful graphics for pressed penny containers, family t-shirts, autograph pages and I wanted to post pictures in a "thanks" thread. . . I never got around to opening a photobucket account and linking from there, but now I'll easily be able to add them directly from my computer.  Thanks!


----------



## Candleshoe

webmasteralex said:


> Click upload a file, pic your files and thumbnail (will expand when it's clicked on) or full size


I LOOOOVE this feature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I no longer have to pop random screenshots into my personal ftp site to have them appear.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

webmasteralex said:


> Click upload a file, pic your files and thumbnail (will expand when it's clicked on) or full size
> 
> View attachment 184
> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187




Sorry, doesn't work for me.  I keep getting an error message saying my file is too large.


----------



## WDWKOOK

You can also simply drag the image into your post or your avatar. This is a GREAT improvement and will make image posting to photo-laden threads so much easier


----------



## Candleshoe

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry, doesn't work for me.  I keep getting an error message saying my file is too large.


Do you know how to resize your picture?


----------



## Candleshoe

WDWKOOK said:


> You can also simply drag the image into your post or your avatar. This is a GREAT improvement and will make image posting to photo-laden threads so much easier


Love it!  Totally works!!

Tried a little gif with no problem.  I'm going to try one of the largest ones I have on my file system (here at work; lots of pics at home) and see if it works.
Hmm.. tried twice and it appears to take over the screen and I lose my reply box.  Will try this huge one via the upload a file button.

Indeed it was too large!  Trying a smaller one


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Candleshoe said:


> Do you know how to resize your picture?



Obviously not.  I'm not very tech-y.


----------



## Candleshoe

That worked.  Original file size on that picture was 2,532K and it was refused.  843K was accepted.  Just a guess but I bet there's a 1MB limit on picture uploads


----------



## Candleshoe

PrincessShmoo said:


> Obviously not. I'm not very tech-y.


No problem!   Are you on Windows?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Candleshoe said:


> No problem!   Are you on Windows?



Yes, well, I think so.


----------



## Candleshoe

Ok, using the built in tools, nothing fancy.  
First make a copy of the picture you want to resize.  

Open the file Explorer window(windows+e; or right click the start button and chose explore)
Go to the folder the picture is in; where ever you have it saved.
In the top right make sure the view is 'Details' so you can see the file size.  

You want the picture to be less than 1,000 KB (I'm guessing here)
select the file and then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and C  (that copies the file) 

then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and V (that will paste the file with a new name that is just like the old one with ' - copy' behind it
Optional: rename the file by hitting F2 and typing in the new name
Now you're ready to edit the copied file
See the screen prints I'm uploading
  

The first picture shows how to open the file into the PAINT program to edit it.   You can also see its filesize off to the right (843.  This is the one I already resized.  But above it you can see the one it was originally was 2,532KB and that's the one I resized)

The second picture shows how it looks opened in Paint.  It's huge, you can only see the top corner of it.

The third picture shows how you click RESIZE, and then you can change the percentage.  You can guess and go for 75%, or smaller.  Depends how huge it is to start!
I resized that picture to 50%.

Then you save and you can look at the explorer window again to see how small it is.  If it's under 1,000K then you are good to go!


----------



## sayhello

OK, I have to test this! 



I like it!  



Is this going to overload the servers with Trip Report photos??

Sayhello


----------



## Candleshoe

sayhello said:


> OK, I have to test this!
> 
> View attachment 216
> 
> I like it!
> 
> View attachment 218
> 
> Is this going to overload the servers with Trip Report photos??
> 
> Sayhello



I was actually surprised to see such a high (I'm *guessing* 1MB, but it definately allowed 800K) limit to the attachments!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Candleshoe said:


> Ok, using the built in tools, nothing fancy.
> First make a copy of the picture you want to resize.
> 
> Open the file Explorer window(windows+e; or right click the start button and chose explore)
> Go to the folder the picture is in; where ever you have it saved.
> In the top right make sure the view is 'Details' so you can see the file size.
> 
> You want the picture to be less than 1,000 KB (I'm guessing here)
> select the file and then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and C  (that copies the file)
> 
> then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and V (that will paste the file with a new name that is just like the old one with ' - copy' behind it
> Optional: rename the file by hitting F2 and typing in the new name
> Now you're ready to edit the copied file
> See the screen prints I'm uploading
> View attachment 203 View attachment 204 View attachment 208
> 
> The first picture shows how to open the file into the PAINT program to edit it.   You can also see its filesize off to the right (843.  This is the one I already resized.  But above it you can see the one it was originally was 2,532KB and that's the one I resized)
> 
> The second picture shows how it looks opened in Paint.  It's huge, you can only see the top corner of it.
> 
> The third picture shows how you click RESIZE, and then you can change the percentage.  You can guess and go for 75%, or smaller.  Depends how huge it is to start!
> I resized that picture to 50%.
> 
> Then you save and you can look at the explorer window again to see how small it is.  If it's under 1,000K then you are good to go!



Believe it or not, I actually understood all that!  Thanks.

But it seems like a lot of work to put in for each picture.  I think I'll just keep using my photo-hosting site to download and paste the IMG code, as that still seems to work.


----------



## Candleshoe

PrincessShmoo said:


> Believe it or not, I actually understood all that!  Thanks.
> 
> But it seems like a lot of work to put in for each picture.  I think I'll just keep using my photo-hosting site to download and paste the IMG code, as that still seems to work.


YAY!!

But you only have to do that if your picture is too big.   

And instead of checking the file size, you can always attempt to upload first.  If it's too big, you'll get the error that you can't upload and you can turn to your photo hosting site.


----------



## Jennasis

IT WORKS!  helloooo new avatar.


----------



## Donald - my hero

View attachment 225 OH it worked... I think??


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i guess not! and simply too tired to try again  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOOooo dude! i guess i made it work afterall *


----------



## Candleshoe

whew!!  It was huge a second ago, wasn't sure how you got it in that big.   

'how bout now' looks great!

Now I need to know what camera / setting you took that fabulous picture of.


----------



## phyllis1966

Hmmm...let's see...



Wow! So easy!


----------



## Candleshoe

You even switched pictures there, Phyllis!  So pretty.  I've never ridden the boat from the boardwalk.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Candleshoe said:


> whew!!  It was huge a second ago, wasn't sure how you got it in that big.
> 
> 'how bout now' looks great!
> 
> Now I need to know what camera / setting you took that fabulous picture of.


*Thanks .. mind you i'm not sure which picture you're seeing ... i'll get used to this soon (i hope) Our camera is just a very basic point & shoot Canon Elph. That was me during our FP+ for wishes, I just sat on the lawn with my camera at chest level constantly hitting the shutter. Didn't even look at them till the next day --- all 300 of them *


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Awesome!


----------



## yeheyprincex2

Candleshoe said:


> Ok, using the built in tools, nothing fancy.
> First make a copy of the picture you want to resize.
> 
> Open the file Explorer window(windows+e; or right click the start button and chose explore)
> Go to the folder the picture is in; where ever you have it saved.
> In the top right make sure the view is 'Details' so you can see the file size.
> 
> You want the picture to be less than 1,000 KB (I'm guessing here)
> select the file and then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and C  (that copies the file)
> 
> then hit the keys (together) CONTROL and V (that will paste the file with a new name that is just like the old one with ' - copy' behind it
> Optional: rename the file by hitting F2 and typing in the new name
> Now you're ready to edit the copied file
> See the screen prints I'm uploading
> View attachment 203 View attachment 204 View attachment 208
> 
> The first picture shows how to open the file into the PAINT program to edit it.   You can also see its filesize off to the right (843.  This is the one I already resized.  But above it you can see the one it was originally was 2,532KB and that's the one I resized)
> 
> The second picture shows how it looks opened in Paint.  It's huge, you can only see the top corner of it.
> 
> The third picture shows how you click RESIZE, and then you can change the percentage.  You can guess and go for 75%, or smaller.  Depends how huge it is to start!
> I resized that picture to 50%.
> 
> Then you save and you can look at the explorer window again to see how small it is.  If it's under 1,000K then you are good to go!


----------



## yeheyprincex2

Thank you for this, it took a few trys but I got it


----------



## JaimeA

it worked!


----------



## SouthernNorsky

Worked for me too, is there a limit on the photos per user - thinking of trip reports


----------



## phyllis1966

Candleshoe said:


> You even switched pictures there, Phyllis!  So pretty.  I've never ridden the boat from the boardwalk.



Thanks!  I can't believe how easy and time-saving this new method of posting photos is - it's definitely a huge improvement. 

As to the photo itself, we stayed at the Yacht Club in October for a few days for the F&WF - the views from our balcony were so pretty!


----------



## Crystal824

Testing this out.  I almost never posted pictures before.  It was a pain to use photobucket.  What a nice feature.


----------



## andrewilley

Better still, you can just paste an image straight from your PC's clipboard, just like you do with text.

So just cut or copy a picture or cropped portion from anywhere you like (from your favourite photo viewer/editor, email program, word processor document, screen snipping tool, etc), and then simply press Control+V to paste it directly into your forum message.

Pasting screenshots is a piece of cake that way: 



Andre


----------



## Disneypeach

trying to post a photo...let's see if it works!


----------



## tink1957

wow it works...thanks


----------



## poohangel

ok that worked. This is our cat, Pickles


----------



## andrewilley

poohangel said:


> ok that worked, full size way to big.



However the forum display code adjusts images to correctly fit into the user's current window (with a clickable option to enlarge it) so even if you post a really large photo it still won't overflow the width of anyone's screen. Try adjusting the width of your browser window while viewing this thread. Very logical way to dynamically handle oversize images.

Andre


----------



## sayhello

andrewilley said:


> Better still, you can just paste an image straight from your PC's clipboard, just like you do with text.
> 
> So just cut or copy a picture or cropped portion from anywhere you like (from your favourite photo viewer/editor, email program, word processor document, screen snipping tool, etc), and then simply press Control+V to paste it directly into your forum message.
> 
> Pasting screenshots is a piece of cake that way:
> 
> View attachment 245
> 
> Andre


That's very cool about creating screenshots like that!  Yay!  

Sayhello


----------



## Luvchefmic

Test: This is a VERY nice feature


----------



## DLFan123

WDWKOOK said:


> You can also simply drag the image into your post or your avatar. This is a GREAT improvement and will make image posting to photo-laden threads so much easier



This would be a great feature, except that all of my photos seem to be too large to just drag in. I am having the hardest time trying to figure out how to resize them on my desktop PC.


----------



## Candleshoe

DLFan123 said:


> This would be a great feature, except that all of my photos seem to be too large to just drag in. I am having the hardest time trying to figure out how to resize them on my desktop PC.


Did you see my instructions earlier in the thread?


----------



## POOHsie

Just testing...
... It worked!​


----------



## DLFan123

Candleshoe said:


> Did you see my instructions earlier in the thread?


Yes I saw your instructions. They were helpful. Thank you!


----------



## disney fan4

test


----------



## DynamicDisney

Anyone know how to resize the images on a Mac? Just got this a couple weeks ago, and I am just not familiar enough with it!


----------



## Candleshoe

DynamicDisney said:


> Anyone know how to resize the images on a Mac? Just got this a couple weeks ago, and I am just not familiar enough with it!


No... but!   I tried this and it worked pretty easy
http://www.webresizer.com/resizer/
I clicked browse, found a picture from Ireland on my pc, clicked upload (there's an upward limit on it, too)
and then I could click download image.  Was really fast. 
So I downloaded it, but I also just right clicked on the image on the left and did 'copy image' and then I could paste that smaller one in a forum post.
Not sure how you would right-click on a mac though!  So maybe 'download image'


----------



## DynamicDisney

Trying this out! Figured out how to resize my image. This is from my solo trip in Feb 2014. Caught a great shot of the fireworks!


----------



## DynamicDisney

Here is one more pic - a fun one that the PP+ photographer had me pose for, since he noticed I was solo! Such a fun trip! But, STUPID crane! 

View attachment 392


----------



## Newsies

Let me test it!!!

... test unsuccessful.  LOL.  But I have an old, bad computer, so I won't worry for now.


----------



## Kimi313




----------



## Mikie

Candleshoe said:


> Did you see my instructions earlier in the thread?



I used them and I thank you! I didn't realize that shrinking an image in Paing changed the file size so dramatically. So easy to include a photo now!


----------



## rfc0001

PrincessShmoo said:


> Believe it or not, I actually understood all that!  Thanks.
> 
> But it seems like a lot of work to put in for each picture.  I think I'll just keep using my photo-hosting site to download and paste the IMG code, as that still seems to work.


Can simplify by right-clicking file > click Edit.  Click File > Save As > Save As Type > GIF.  GIFs are much more compressed than JPG or PNG files, so usually will work just by changing format.


----------



## Candleshoe

DynamicDisney said:


> Trying this out! Figured out how to resize my image. This is from my solo trip in Feb 2014. Caught a great shot of the fireworks!


That's GORGEOUS!  I have never taken a good fireworks picture.


----------



## PirateD

I am uploading my very first picture to the Dis! Yay!  I'm using my iPad and it said the image size was too large. I went online to search for tips for resizing pics on iPads and iPhones.  There are some apps available to do this but you can also email the image to yourself.  When you do this, it will allow you to choose which image size you wish to send.  Once you receive the image in the email you can save it in the smaller image size to your camera roll and then use it.  Some extra steps involved, but it looks like it will work for me!


----------



## LBIJim

Testing


----------



## Aussie Wendy

If you have Photoshop you can use Scripts to automatically shrink a whole folder of photos at once. I have to do this to upload into Photobucket anyway as 1) we have tediously, tediously slow internet in our semi rural area, and some of our files are huge if we use the original shots. You put all the photos you want resized into one labelled folder then the pathway in Photoshop is File-Scripts-Image Processor. Select the folder you put the photos in, I just leave it ticked as 'save to same location' (it saves as a copy in a separate sub-file), save as JPEG. Then choose your quality, I am using 2 for the last half of my TR, the earlier half was on 3-that was still too big; 2 has shrunk 6-7,000 KB files down to around 500 KB (the range is 1-12 with I believe 12 the highest quality - I am still learning how to do this myself by the way) and I leave ICC profile as ticked as that saves some info with the photo that tends to better quality reproduction. You wouldn't want to do this for pics you were printing in a bigger format somewhere but for shrinking to post on the web its great. It takes much less time than doing them individually. I drop a couple of hundred into the folder then leave it processing while I make myself a cuppa or something. I am not sure if the free Photoshop light version has this though.


----------



## Aussie Wendy

Now I need someone to tell me how to get the hyperlinks to TR pages working. Not having much luck at the moment trying to add the link to my cover page for the most recent posts.


----------



## Candleshoe

Aussie Wendy said:


> Now I need someone to tell me how to get the hyperlinks to TR pages working. Not having much luck at the moment trying to add the link to my cover page for the most recent posts.


Click on the #57 on your post and you'll find a hyperlink


----------



## rfc0001

whiteirishtiger said:


> eww.. didn't work :/


It worked.  It's just the thumbnail size (see OP), not full size.  Is that Aulani?


----------



## Aussie Wendy

Candleshoe yes was doing that but the hyperlink isn't working so figured I must be copying the wrong link or otherwise doing something wrong.


----------



## Aussie Wendy

OK must have been doing something wrong with the copying as now it is working


----------



## rfc0001

Aussie Wendy said:


> Candleshoe yes was doing that but the hyperlink isn't working so figured I must be copying the wrong link or otherwise doing something wrong.


It's working, it just takes to you the post within the thread, rather than just the post.


----------



## andrewilley

rfc0001 said:


> It's working, it just takes to you the post within the thread, rather than just the post.



Just create your link using the #1 in the first post of the thread (or even by right-clicking on the subject line in the threads list)

Thus you'll get a link like: You can now upload a picture directly in to your post!

Andre


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Great stuff  This is a vast improvement


----------



## DynamicDisney

Candleshoe said:


> That's GORGEOUS!  I have never taken a good fireworks picture.



Thanks, Candleshoe! I have always been jealous of some of the other shots I have seen posted, and I finally got one for myself!


----------



## Suecot2000

Test


----------



## goofy4prez

Took this old dog a few attempts at re-sizing, but it worked. Looks like I still need to shrink the picture a bit.


----------



## Mikie

andrewilley said:


> Just create your link using the #1 in the first post of the thread (or even by right-clicking on the subject line in the threads list)
> 
> Thus you'll get a link like: You can now upload a picture directly in to your post!
> 
> Andre



Playing on the test board, I see how to make a link like the above. Instead of showing long web address, it shows words, like above (awesome! Easy & I didn't know how to do that before) It's the title of the thread linked to. . . Anyone know how to make the hyperlink words say something else? Like when some posters simply say go "here" for more info, and the "here" is a hyperlink?


----------



## andrewilley

Mikie said:


> Anyone know how to make the hyperlink words say something else? Like when some posters simply say go "here" for more info, and the "here" is a hyperlink?



Just edit the text part once you've pasted it all into your message.

The format of a link is:
[ URL='<this-is-the-http-link>']*Description words go here, you can edit this bit*[ /URL]

Andre


----------



## Jennygt

Is there a way I can post using Iphone?


----------



## Candleshoe

You can now upload a picture directly in to your post!


Jennygt said:


> Is there a way I can post using Iphone?


Try this... (I can't test it)
On this page http://mashable.com/2010/08/31/iphone-camera-tips-tricks/  
#4 shows how to copy an image from safari.  (Hopefully there's a way in Gallery to also 'copy image')

When you come to the post reply box, try to long press and see if you get a 'Paste Image' option.

_guessing this might work, let us know if those steps do work!_


----------



## andrewilley

Jennygt said:


> Is there a way I can post using Iphone?



Of course, just go to the website from your iPhone browser, login, and post just like you would from your computer.

Andre


----------



## kimmar067

HELP


----------



## kimmar067

This has nothing to do with posting a pic but it's the first time I was able to actually get into a thread...I keep getting an error message and cannot open up any threads....help!


----------



## kimmar067

_*The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com - Error*_ is the message I keep getting....


----------



## andrewilley

kimmar067 said:


> _*The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com - Error*_ is the message I keep getting....



You aren't trying to use the mobile app are you? If so, that has been discontinued, you need to use the website via your phone's browser.

Andre


----------



## canyoncam

andrewilley said:


> You aren't trying to use the mobile app are you? If so, that has been discontinued, you need to use the website via your phone's browser.
> 
> Andre



Dang! I didn't really care for the mobile app but it was nice to at least have access on the smaller phones that you could read. But lets check out this cool new way to post photos.


----------



## wildernessDad

Testing.


----------



## JimmyV

Testing...


----------



## Candleshoe

andrewilley said:


> Of course, just go to the website from your iPhone browser, login, and post just like you would from your computer.
> 
> Andre


d'oh!  good catch.  I thought the question was "how can I post a picture" which she didn't ask at all.


----------



## HopperFan

Am also testing posting a photo. If this works I can overlook all the other quirks I'm adjusting to!!!

OKAY not what I expected .....................back to the instructions.


----------



## Candleshoe

HopperFan said:


> Am also testing posting a photo. If this works I can overlook all the other quirks I'm adjusting to!!!
> 
> OKAY not what I expected .....................back to the instructions.



Is that your family?  That's a cool pic.

You can also copy and paste the picture right into the body of the post.


----------



## HopperFan

Candleshoe said:


> Is that your family?  That's a cool pic.
> 
> You can also copy and paste the picture right into the body of the post.
> View attachment 661



Yes, we were picked to be in the parade last April. We were first picked so we go to pick our float.  It was such a highlight for us!!!  My DS on the left is handicapped and he wasn't sure what was going on but once we were out on the parade route he kicked in and was waving and smiling and the response he got back from the guests was amazing!  He was truly the star of the float. The photopass photographers put an assortment of pics on a card and they were ours for free.

 It won't let me paste, I'm clearly not reading something.  It will be great to not have to use a third party.  
Grrrr embarrassed to say I can handle some website coding but not this. 

EDIT:  This is what happens when you work on computers all day, you click buttons before reading all the options. My bad. 
This is going to be so much easier - I am embracing the new site.


----------



## HopperFan

Candleshoe said:


> Is that your family?  That's a cool pic.
> 
> You can also copy and paste the picture right into the body of the post.
> View attachment 661



THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Candleshoe

I love the parade picture!  What a wonderful time!




HopperFan said:


> It won't let me paste, I'm clearly not reading something.


You did it a minute ago.  Sure it was a thumbnail, but it was in there.  So when I type "ctrl-v" to paste it in, it pauses for a second then asks me Thumbnail/Full Image 
(Here's a screen shot of me posting in the blue circle and the question.  After I took the screenshot I deleted the blue circle)>

This one is tiny so I leave it alone, it's a full image.   The picture in the bluebonnets was a full image too.  This time I'll try thumbnail with an equally small red square:
   Nah, looks the same.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I'll try to upload a file.. DH & DD in the bluebonnets, I resized this one up close to max limit (I think) of 1MB.  

Now it's paused waiting for me to pick.  Down below I see insert: thumbnail/full image beside this new pic.  (OOOPS i left white border on when resizing.  Oh well.  Leaving it alone as it's for testing.)


----------



## HopperFan

Candleshoe said:


> I love the parade picture!  What a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> You did it a minute ago.  Sure it was a thumbnail, but it was in there.  So when I type "ctrl-v" to paste it in, it pauses for a second then asks me Thumbnail/Full Image
> (Here's a screen shot of me posting in the blue circle and the question.  After I took the screenshot I deleted the blue circle)>
> View attachment 673
> This one is tiny so I leave it alone, it's a full image.   The picture in the bluebonnets was a full image too.  This time I'll try thumbnail with an equally small red square:
> View attachment 674   Nah, looks the same.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now I'll try to upload a file.. DH & DD in the bluebonnets, I resized this one up close to max limit (I think) of 1MB.
> 
> Now it's paused waiting for me to pick.  Down below I see insert: thumbnail/full image beside this new pic.  (OOOPS i left white border on when resizing.  Oh well.  Leaving it alone as it's for testing.)
> View attachment 676




It was a two-part post, I tried and said it didn't work then went back in to try again and figured I would edit on my previous post.  Then I tried it with the upload and that is where I saw thumbnail or photo ........... I had zoomed through too fast not reading.  

What exactly are those purple flowers? Beautiful picture - good subjects too.


----------



## Candleshoe

HopperFan said:


> ... I figured I would edit on my previous post ...


Ahhh. I must have jumped on in the middle. 


HopperFan said:


> What exactly are those purple flowers? Beautiful picture - good subjects too.



Thanks!  I'm fond of them.  The flowers AND the subjects.  

Those are bluebonnets, the state flower of Texas.  They're wildflowers.  And that was the northern part of central Texas.  Or the southern part of North TX    last Easter.  Camping at a State park.


----------



## HopperFan

Candleshoe said:


> Ahhh. I must have jumped on in the middle.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm fond of them.  The flowers AND the subjects.
> 
> Those are bluebonnets, the state flower of Texas.  They're wildflowers.  And that was the northern part of central Texas.  Or the southern part of North TX    last Easter.  Camping at a State park.



Thanks. They looked so much like purple lupines, which I LOVE, but can't grow here in Georgia.  I'm thinking I might be able to grow those.  As I sit here guys are cutting lots of trees in my yard so I am on total "garden mode."


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Almost 2000 posts for me, and I have never put a photo on here cause it was beyond me... Testing!


----------



## Princess_Sarah63

I'm trying to write a TR, but I don't see the upload option. Am I doing something wrong, I'm using Chrome, so that may be the problem.


----------



## Candleshoe

No it's there on Chrome, too.   It's in the bottom right of the Post Reply box.  and it's 'Upload a File' not Upload Picture.  You can upload other kinds of files , too. 




Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> View attachment 683 Almost 2000 posts for me, and I have never put a photo on here cause it was beyond me... Testing!


OK, Can i *BE *at that tiki hut right now?!  Please!?


----------



## turkey1031

It's one of the few pics I have that had a small enough file size. Pofq


----------



## kimmar067

....not getting the hang of posting a photo....


----------



## kimmar067

.....sooooooo, I guess we can no longer copy and paste?


----------



## kimmar067

andrewilley said:


> You aren't trying to use the mobile app are you? If so, that has been discontinued, you need to use the website via your phone's browser.
> 
> Andre


no....I was using a notebook and no matter where I clicked, I kept getting that message - it even took me 4 tries to even post those couple of posts that did eventually make their way to the DIS....so weird....


----------



## Candleshoe

kimmar067 said:


> .....sooooooo, I guess we can no longer copy and paste?







So I pasted that from your sig (cute mickey!)   Is it still not working for you @kimmar067 ?


----------



## kimmar067

....oh no - my pix in my siggie are all working...they are from the 'old DIS' and are working just fine.....my Tink in the avatar was originally animated [the wings changed color].  I'm not so upset about that - I just can't seem to post any pix...

BTW, you can have that Mickey if you like it!


----------



## buzzrelly

testing this out, though I think it's a thumbnail...


----------



## Groomer Gal

Just testing.....WOW!!! I have never posted a photo before!!


----------



## buzzrelly

Ok…what did I do wrong? Why is my pic just a thumb nail?


----------



## Candleshoe

buzzrelly said:


> Ok…what did I do wrong? Why is my pic just a thumb nail?


From trial and error it appears that 

If you upload/paste a small picture, it automatically posts the whole picture and the option to post as a thumbnail or a full picture
If you upload/paste a large picture, it automatically posts the thumbnail and the option to post as a thumbnail or a full picture
Either way after you upload it you can click the option to how it should appear (The upper blue circle is inside my post, the one below is a posting option ofr the picture):


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

can't seem to make this work from my iPhone. I keep getting a message saying the file is to big


----------



## Candleshoe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> can't seem to make this work from my iPhone. I keep getting a message saying the file is to big


There's a limit of (i think) 1MB.  I think if you email it to yourself (on your phone) it auto-resizes it smaller.  Also, there's this website:
http://www.webresizer.com/resizer/


----------



## Candleshoe

Candleshoe said:


> There's a limit of (i think) 1MB.  I think if you email it to yourself (on your phone) it auto-resizes it smaller.  Also, there's this website:
> http://www.webresizer.com/resizer/



@BernardandMissBianca  -- I found a website showing how! http://osxdaily.com/2014/04/21/resize-photos-from-iphone-mail/


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thank you!


----------



## Candleshoe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!  I hope it works for you.


----------



## pharaoh

YAAAASSSS Thank you for this feature! I always hated having to upload stuff to tinypic or wherever.

I am loving the new Dis. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Dr Gevil

Seeing if this works.....


----------



## Minniekins

Ok I had to do a practice posting of a pic, lol!  haven't posted for years since it was such a process and I'd long since forgotten my photobucket password and how to do any of that. This is great, what an awesome and easy to use feature for the dis! Revolutionary, lol!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Testing photos


----------



## WebmasterKathy




----------



## thiabelle




----------



## thiabelle

Photo above was a test... Christmas tree at CSR (my favorite tree of all!)


----------



## andrewilley

I _love_ the way photos now auto-scale, so people can upload their images as big/wide as they like (within the overall filesize limit anyway) yet the viewer will see them neatly scaled to perfectly fit within their current browser width (with an easy option to click to see full-size if desired).

Andre


----------



## lauracitawita

Testing!!


----------



## Pinkgirl




----------



## Pinkgirl

hmm, giving this a try again


----------



## buzzrelly




----------



## buzzrelly

Thanks! I think that worked!


----------



## buzzrelly

Candleshoe said:


> From trial and error it appears that
> 
> If you upload/paste a small picture, it automatically posts the whole picture and the option to post as a thumbnail or a full picture
> If you upload/paste a large picture, it automatically posts the thumbnail and the option to post as a thumbnail or a full picture
> Either way after you upload it you can click the option to how it should appear (The upper blue circle is inside my post, the one below is a posting option ofr the picture):



Thanks! I think that worked…although I am now messing up on how to quote!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

..


----------



## 39CINDERELLA




----------



## Candleshoe

andrewilley said:


> I _love_ the way photos now auto-scale, so people can upload their images as big/wide as they like (within the overall filesize limit anyway) yet the viewer will see them neatly scaled to perfectly fit within their current browser width (with an easy option to click to see full-size if desired).
> 
> Andre


Me too, me too!


----------



## ktlm

Okay- it took me 4 times.  Candleshoe I tried your resize tips, but even when my computer was showing me it was definitely small enough, it was still being rejected as too large.  I also could not copy and paste it and I couldn't just type the location into image- I had to actually use the upload button...but I finally got it to work!  Hopefully I will get better at it through posting- I still love that we can do it directly now!


----------



## Candleshoe

ktlm said:


> Okay- here goes.  Candleshoe I tried your resize tips and now I'm trying to just paste it in.
> 
> cinderella smallerreally.jpg


How did you copy it?


----------



## ktlm

Candleshoe said:


> How did you copy it?



Not well obviously!  I've edited the post since you quoted me, because it didn't work!  I just kept using the method you posted (Thanks!)  to make it smaller and smaller and then I uploaded it. It refused one showing 520 KB.  This one that finally posted is showing that it is 76.1 KB.


----------



## Candleshoe

ktlm said:


> Not well obviously!  I've edited the post since you quoted me, because it didn't work!  I just kept using the method you posted (Thanks!)  to make it smaller and smaller and then I uploaded it. It refused one showing 520 KB.  This one that finally posted is showing that it is 76.1 KB.


I love the expression on BOTH the Cinderellas!!!


----------



## pixey-d

Ok, i figured it out from my galaxy s5, had to change my camera settings.


----------



## medievaldave

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 226 *WOOooo dude! i guess i made it work afterall *


----------



## Nicnic




----------



## Nicnic

This is fab!!! We used our iPad and phones a lot more on holiday last time but it was too complicated for me to upload pictures haha. This was very easy. Only thing was one photo was too large so I will go to the begining of this post and read up on how to make smaller. Thank you for this new edition.


----------



## Nicnic

Yeah works from my phone too!!


----------



## Nicnic

Still having a problem trying to make pictures smaller on my Samsung galaxy s4. Any ideas?.Some pictures are ok in size but many are not!!


----------



## Pugsly

Testing


----------



## Candleshoe

Nicnic said:


> Still having a problem trying to make pictures smaller on my Samsung galaxy s4. Any ideas?.Some pictures are ok in size but many are not!!


On my moto-x I can crop but not resize, and I tried the email trick for the iphone but it didn't give me a resize option.

however the webresizer.com works fine.  It lets me browse my android system and pick an image from there, resize it, and then download it.


----------



## BJC15

Wrong forum, trying to figure out how to delete


----------



## breakingd_awn

*I DID IT !!*! But now there is some black squiggly line I inserted in the picture somehow  Oh well it's staying


----------



## rajak73

edit to remove pics


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Nicnic

just used the webresizer.com and it worked. took a while to find where the resized picture went!!


----------



## Nicnic

Candleshoe said:


> On my moto-x I can crop but not resize, and I tried the email trick for the iphone but it didn't give me a resize option.
> 
> however the webresizer.com works fine.  It lets me browse my android system and pick an image from there, resize it, and then download it.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you for recommending this website I got it to work. x


----------



## Candleshoe

Nicnic said:


> thank you for recommending this website I got it to work. x



You're quite welcome!  I think the pictures part of this forum software is one of my favorite new features.


----------



## RooRach0906

Thanks for the tips! I got this picture to work.


----------



## karly05

Let's see if I can do this.

Mi amigo, Manuel Garcia!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

I would love it if someone can please help me.

I have been trying the different approaches listed here to upload photos to my TR & thought I had succeeded with the webresizer.com approach to make each photo smaller, then right click on it, copy, and paste it into my Trip Report here (on the DVC Trip Reports Forum). The photos all looked great at first, but then when I checked the Disboards half an hour later the photos were all were the same (the last photo I had copied into the post appeared in all the places the various photos were supposed to be). A bit later when I checked my TR I found that all the photos are now missing.

What can I do? Any help is appreciated. I had been posting photos without difficulty for months (before the change to the boards recently) by resizing photos in photobucket and inserting the pictures through the photo's link on the Photobucket website. Now, I am stuck & nothing seems to work... Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## andrewilley

You can still use externally linked photos from PhotoBucket just as before, by either pasting the IMG link into the message manually or using the "insert image" icon in the message toolbar.

Not sure why you are seeing all your photos looking the same though, when you edit the posts how does the image/attachment link appear in several different threads? If you have pasted your resized photos into your thread directly (rather than having linked to an external location) it should be something like:



		Code:
	

[ATTACH=full]1662[/ATTACH]


The number should be unique for each photo.

Andre


----------



## goofy4prez

Just trying out dragging a pic from webresizer instead of downloading it.


Ok, I'm really liking this. "That was easy."


----------



## IndyRnRfan

Testing. Hope this works.  I'm trying web resizer that someone else recommended.  I can only do this from my iPhone as I dont have a computer.  Could someone please let me know if this works.  Looks awful tiny from my phone.  Thanks.


----------



## Candleshoe

It works, except after you put it in your post, you will need to click the 'full image' (iirc) or it will show as a thumbnail.   Yours is currently showing as a thumbnail.

After you insert a picture into a post a sub-menu of image options appears at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## goofy4prez

I see when I went on webresizer and dragged the picture on here it worked earlier. Now later in the day I no longer see the image. Does anyone know what I did or didn't do? How did the image disappear?


----------



## Candleshoe

goofy4prez said:


> I see when I went on webresizer and dragged the picture on here it worked earlier. Now later in the day I no longer see the image. Does anyone know what I did or didn't do? How did the image disappear?


My best guess is that when you dragged it in, it created a link to the image on the webresizer's host server.   And that they clear their cache frequently.
I've used a few image processing sites that say if you don't download your picture it will get deleted.

That's just a guess though.  I don't know why dragging it into the post created a hot link instead of an upload copy.  
I just went there, resized, right-click on picture (i'm on my desktop, not my phone) chose 'copy image' and now will CTL-V to paste it in.
This SHOULD bypass the hot-link (if that is what was going on) and do a pure copy/upload.   Problem is that I don't know how to 'copy an image' from a website on my phone.
_(trip to ireland last summer)_




weird.  even copy and pasting it is a hot link to a session in webresizer.


----------



## JACKNAG

This is great


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Thanks for the help, everyone!! I was able to get 10 photos into the Trip Report. I used Webresizer.com, but instead of copying and pasting directly from their website, I downloaded each of my resized photos to my computer and then used the "upload" button on my trip report here. Looked good until I got to the 11th photo and then I received a message that I cannot include more than 10 pictures. Is there now a 10 picture limit? If so, I will need to remember to work within those constraints...

Thanks again!


----------



## sayhello

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone!! I was able to get 10 photos into the Trip Report. I used Webresizer.com, but instead of copying and pasting directly from their website, I downloaded each of my resized photos to my computer and then used the "upload" button on my trip report here. Looked good until I got to the 11th photo and then I received a message that I cannot include more than 10 pictures. Is there now a 10 picture limit? If so, I will need to remember to work within those constraints...
> 
> Thanks again!


The limit is supposed to have been set to 25, like on the old software...


----------



## ready123go

Test


----------



## ready123go

2nd Test


----------



## Brewersprts

I love the idea of being able to upload pictures directly without using a hosting site like photobucket or something but it is very inconvient to have to keep resizing pictures from my iPhone to post them. 

Isn't there a way to make it so pictures that are uploaded that are over the 1mb limit can just be resized down?

That would be great and make it much easier to post pictures.


----------



## Brewersprts

So site moderators, any automatic resizing coming in the future possibly?

This could be such an awesome feature.


----------



## ziravan

Like SM with the lights on?


----------



## ziravan

Better


----------



## DisneyBabies

Why do I keep getting a broken link?



I even tried a different picture and it still doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Candleshoe

DisneyBabies said:


> Why do I keep getting a broken link?
> I even tried a different picture and it still doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?


What steps are you taking, DisneyBabies?  Are these pictures on your harddrive (or phone), or on the net/cloud?


----------



## andrewilley

I'm seeing the same issue, I found it yesterday too. Even a small pasted image no longer inserts. I just tried copying a small section of my PC screen (my avatar in fact) and Control-V pasting it into a message, and although it showed fine at first, after a few seconds it failed.

Andre


----------



## DisneyBabies

Candleshoe said:


> What steps are you taking, DisneyBabies?  Are these pictures on your harddrive (or phone), or on the net/cloud?



Yes, they are on my hard drive. I am resizing the pics using paint and then using the upload file button. I'm going to try that web site everyone else seems to be having luck with and see what happens from there.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Ok. Lets try again!





Still not working


----------



## Candleshoe

Do this:
In paint, after you have resized type  CONTROL+A then CONTROL+C   (select all, copy)
Then come here, and click in the reply box to start a reply, then type CONTROL+V (paste)


----------



## natebenma

I have been having intermittant issues the past couple of days directly linking pictures to the DIS.  A few of my friends here are having the same problems.  I couldn't add pictures yesterday (I was getting blank uploads), it worked first thing this morning, but now I am getting the same error, including a picture which previously linked fine.


----------



## Candleshoe

Yep, I'm getting the same issue now.   Weird, it's been fine.   And probably my favorite part of the new software.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Candleshoe said:


> Do this:
> In paint, after you have resized type  CONTROL+A then CONTROL+C   (select all, copy)
> Then come here, and click in the reply box to start a reply, then type CONTROL+V (paste)



Here we go



I had to resize it waaaaay down, but it seems to have worked! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

A couple of days ago, the photo downloading was not working.  Then, it seemed to be fixed.  Now it comes and goes.  I think a lot of the problems that people are having is here on the boards, not necessarily with us, the posters.

Oh, and the boards seem to be running real slow today (at least for me).  Anyone else?


----------



## Candleshoe

PrincessShmoo said:


> A couple of days ago, the photo downloading was not working.  Then, it seemed to be fixed.  Now it comes and goes.  I think a lot of the problems that people are having is here on the boards, not necessarily with us, the posters.
> 
> Oh, and the boards seem to be running real slow today (at least for me).  Anyone else?


Running slow for me, and I'm having the picture issue, but i'm at work so I was going to blame the firewall


----------



## CT Disney

test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CT Disney said:


> View attachment 83297 test


The photo posting capability is not working well right now.  A test won't tell you much.


----------



## andrewilley

PrincessShmoo said:


> Oh, and the boards seem to be running real slow today (at least for me).  Anyone else?



Yes, very slow here too. 10+ seconds to even start to load a thread for example.

Andre


----------



## Candleshoe

testing now that I'm home!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Candleshoe said:


> testing now that I'm home!


It's still not working


----------



## Candleshoe

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's still not working


It /did/.    It was up for at least 5 minutes after I posted it.  Then I went on to read other things.   

I took a break from staying on top of things and Disney snuck in BoG breakfast and a new Wishes fireworks!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## MarieShedsky




----------



## andrewilley

MarieShedsky said:


> View attachment 98660



Did you intend that to come out as a thumbnail?

(oh, and the quote in your sig is not actually by Walt Disney, although it certainly echoes his sentiment. The actual wording comes from the old Horizons Epcot ride, and was penned by imaginer Tom Fitzgerald)

Andre


----------



## kanadar

I was uploading some photos today, and it said I couldn't upload more than 10 files. Is this how it normally is now or is there an issue with the number of uploaded files?


----------



## MarieShedsky

Yes on the thumbnail 
And thanks for the info on the quote!


----------



## huggybuff

I'm having the worst time trying to upload photos, grrr


----------



## andrewilley

huggybuff said:


> I'm having the worst time trying to upload photos, grrr



Just copy and paste, like you would to paste a piece of artwork in an image editor into a Word Processor document.

1) Load your picture into your favourite picture editor/display program.
2) Select the portion you want to use and copy it (for which the Windows shortcut is Control-C).
    Or alternatively just screenshot it (for example in Windows, use the Snipping Tool).
3) Then in the DIS message editor, just paste the image from the clipboard into your message (using Control-V).

Andre


----------



## huggybuff

andrewilley said:


> Just copy and paste, like you would to paste a piece of artwork in an image editor into a Word Processor document.



Thanks Andre. I think I have that part down, but the image I posted came up with a box with a little red X and 'IMG' next to it.


----------



## Jennifer Mattson

I'm trying this process.    I do not have the "upload photo" button and when dragging a picture in (.jpg, 174K - so size is not the issue) I see "Uploads are not available" superimposed over the post.  Is there an option or membership level I am missing?


----------



## bbak30

Why is my photo so small??


----------



## bbak30




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Jennifer Mattson said:


> I'm trying this process.    I do not have the "upload photo" button and when dragging a picture in (.jpg, 174K - so size is not the issue) I see "Uploads are not available" superimposed over the post.  Is there an option or membership level I am missing?


You have to have 10 posts to post photos.


----------



## Jennifer Mattson

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Leec81

This is a great improvement!


----------



## disneywlf

It worked! Had the pleasure of meeting British Revolution on my January 2014 trip!  [/GALLERY]


----------



## Marla Hellwig




----------



## SnowWhiteOz

Test


----------



## ocalla

testing:


Holy Crap, it worked!!!  And I am NOT into technology!!!


----------



## ocalla

Now, how about pics from an iPhone?


----------



## SlippinFalls

testing!
 

Yes!  I think I finally figured this out!


----------



## hstrickland

Testing


----------



## flafan

Testing my photo


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

Okay, that worked. I had to right click on the gif, do "Copy Image Location" then click on the "image" option in the post field and then past the URL there.


----------



## tortilla24

It won't let me upload photos... I don't have the button... any ideas?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tortilla24 said:


> It won't let me upload photos... I don't have the button... any ideas?


At the bottom right of the reply window are 3 buttons "Post reply" "upload a file" and "More Options".  You don't have that?


----------



## tortilla24

PrincessShmoo said:


> At the bottom right of the reply window are 3 buttons "Post reply" "upload a file" and "More Options".  You don't have that?


I do now - turns out I needed more posts


----------



## barbaraann

Great new feature.  I have never uploaded a picture on the Disboards before, and this is super easy. 

For the person asking the Mac question, about resizing.  If you Preview your picture, there is a dropdown menu under tools that has a resize feature.


----------



## barbaraann

I post on another Disney website, and this feature works there as well.  This is so good to know.  I will be using Photobucket less and less now I think.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Test - Yacht Club sunrise


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

I've read and retread this thread and I can't figure out how to post a pic from my iPad. I use my iPad to access the Dis. I want to post a picture from my camera roll into my post. The size is fine. I am copying they image and then pasting in the reply box.... Please help!


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Bump*** help, please! ^^^^


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

trying this out,


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

cking...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

nevermind


----------



## CJN

Testing. Hmmm, I think I finally figured out the photo thing! The 13 year-old's trip wardrobe:


----------



## tellemarie

Testing as I'm having so much trouble figuring out how to get the full picture in the post and not just a "view attachment"!


----------



## icesk8abc

Testing this.  I've been avoiding putting up my trip report because uploading pictures is not fun.


----------



## icesk8abc

Ok - even my screen shot was too big.  Let's try again!


----------



## J and R's mom




----------



## TeaForTulips

I'm also using the thread for testing. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Nancy O

I'm having a heck of a time. I can only do one photo per post. Mine are too large. I have tried resizing sights but they take forever plus I have trust issues. Why are they letting me do this for free? I have tried making photo smaller when sent from my i-phone. It won't even let me do one photo as it says the file is too large.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nancy O said:


> I'm having a heck of a time. I can only do one photo per post. Mine are too large. I have tried resizing sights but they take forever plus I have trust issues. Why are they letting me do this for free? I have tried making photo smaller when sent from my i-phone. It won't even let me do one photo as it says the file is too large.


To post photos directly from my computer, I have to resize the photo to smaller than 1MB.  I use Paint to resize my photos.  But you can also use Windows Photo to do it.


----------



## buzzrelly

Nancy O said:


> I'm having a heck of a time. I can only do one photo per post. Mine are too large. I have tried resizing sights but they take forever plus I have trust issues. Why are they letting me do this for free? I have tried making photo smaller when sent from my i-phone. It won't even let me do one photo as it says the file is too large.



All of my photos are uploaded to Shutterfly. I have thousands of photos there, going back to 2009. Once they are there, all I do to get them here is 

1. Open the photo in shutterfly, right click and select "save image as" and I choose desktop. 
2. Once on my desktop to get them on here, I just click the "upload a file" button and choose the photos from my desktop. 

Easy peasy and I don't have to resize anything.


----------



## Nancy O

buzzrelly said:


> All of my photos are uploaded to Shutterfly. I have thousands of photos there, going back to 2009. Once they are there, all I do to get them here is
> 
> 1. Open the photo in shutterfly, right click and select "save image as" and I choose desktop.
> 2. Once on my desktop to get them on here, I just click the "upload a file" button and choose the photos from my desktop.
> 
> Easy peasy and I don't have to resize anything.


Thanks but I don't have shutterfly. Is there a fee? 

I have it figured out by sending it via email from my phone and making it smaller. I have to do one at a time. It's going to be a while and a probably won't post many pics but at least I can now do more than one a post.


----------



## andrewilley

Rather than messing around with scaling and uploading files, I'll often just use the standard Windows Snipping Tool to drag a outline round a portion of my PC screen, and then just Control+V (paste) that into my DIS post. For example, it takes about four seconds to do something like:



(of course it makes more sense if you have a photo on the screen when you snip the image  ) 

Andre


----------



## buzzrelly

Nancy O said:


> Thanks but I don't have shutterfly. Is there a fee?



Totally free 



andrewilley said:


> Rather than messing around with scaling and uploading files, I'll often just use the standard Windows Snipping Tool to drag a outline round a portion of my PC screen, and then just Control+V (paste) that into my DIS post. For example, it takes about four seconds to do something like:
> 
> View attachment 327170
> 
> (of course it makes more sense if you have a photo on the screen when you snip the image  )
> 
> Andre



And there's another way to do it, that's cool, thanks. I could probably do that on my Mac too


----------



## Hubie

Hi,

I started a new trip report, but I've only been able to download 10 pictures. How do I load more?


----------



## EllinK

I want to start my trip report but have never posted a photo so will do a test here from my Mac. (DCL trip to Victoria, BC)


----------



## TCB in FLA

Testing


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hubie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started a new trip report, but I've only been able to download 10 pictures. How do I load more?


I believe there's a maximum number of images allowed per post.


----------



## Haley R

Is there a quick way to get pictures to a certain size when posting them?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Haley R said:


> Is there a quick way to get pictures to a certain size when posting them?


Use the "Upload a file" button at the bottom right of the posting window.  When you select the file (photo) you want to upload it should resize it.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessShmoo said:


> Use the "Upload a file" button at the bottom right of the posting window.  When you select the file (photo) you want to upload it should resize it.


I want to get photos to be 5x4. Is there a quick way to do that?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Haley R said:


> I want to get photos to be 5x4. Is there a quick way to do that?


I don't know about doing specific sizes.  I only know that a photo can't be larger than 1MB to post.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessShmoo said:


> I don't know about doing specific sizes.  I only know that a photo can't be larger than 1MB to post.


Okay thanks for your help. I'll see if there is a quick way to do it online.


----------



## andrewilley

Haley R said:


> I want to get photos to be 5x4. Is there a quick way to do that?



Probably the easiest way would be to use your computer's snipping tool:

First open the photo that you wish to use in your PC's regular photo viewing program.
Then run the Snipping Tool (from the Start menu) and select/drag the mouse over your picture to pick the size and shape of the selection that you want. This will place it on the clipboard (don't make it too big or it might not be allowed for uploading to the DIS).
Finally, go back to the DISboard post-message editor in your browser and press Control-V (i.e. 'paste') to insert the copied image area into your post.
Andre


----------



## DisneyMomKB

Test Test. 

Please disregard this post. I'm trying to learn how to upload pictures for a trip report. So glad I found this thread, along with the recommendation to use the Snipping Tool. 



Test Test.


----------



## primalJ

https://imgur.com/lWrkoR2


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

primalJ said:


> https://imgur.com/lWrkoR2


----------



## Felixfelicis1990

So, I’m having some major issues with posting photos in my current Trip Report, would someone be able to help me?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Felixfelicis1990 said:


> So, I’m having some major issues with posting photos in my current Trip Report, would someone be able to help me?


I believe you can't post photos until you have 10 posts.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Felixfelicis1990 said:


> So, I’m having some major issues with posting photos in my current Trip Report, would someone be able to help me?





PrincessShmoo said:


> I believe you can't post photos until you have 10 posts.


It appears that I was incorrect about needing 10 posts to post photos.

However, what issue do you seem to be having?  

To post photos from your computer here on DISboards, you can either drag & drop them from your files on your computer directly into the reply window.  Or you can copy & paste.  Now, this is only possible if the photos are smaller than 1MB.  If your photos are larger than that, you must resize them to drag & drop or copy & paste.

Alternatively, you can use a photo hosting site to download your photos to and they will resize them, based on the size you tell them you want.  Then you copy the IMG code from the hosting site and paste that IMG code into the reply window.

I believe there is a limit on how many photos you can put in any one post, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Felixfelicis1990

Thank you! I’ll give it a shot and let you know


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Felixfelicis1990 said:


> Thank you! I’ll give it a shot and let you know


Another note - if you want to add photos to an already existing post, you can't use the drag & drop or copy and paste.  You have to use the "More Options" button in the lower right of the post editing window, then click on "Upload a file".


----------



## Felixfelicis1990

PrincessShmoo said:


> Another note - if you want to add photos to an already existing post, you can't use the drag & drop or copy and paste.  You have to use the "More Options" button in the lower right of the post editing window, then click on "Upload a file".


When I click More Options, upload a file doesn't show up.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Felixfelicis1990 said:


> When I click More Options, upload a file doesn't show up.


Maybe it will now.  You've now got 10 posts.  

Well, actually, maybe in a little while.  It usually takes the system around 30-60 minutes to recognize when people reach that 10 post magic milestone.


----------



## Felixfelicis1990

PrincessShmoo said:


> Maybe it will now.  You've now got 10 posts.
> 
> Well, actually, maybe in a little while.  It usually takes the system around 30-60 minutes to recognize when people reach that 10 post magic milestone.


Thank you


----------



## maggiemae

Having the same issue as feluxfelicis1990


----------



## maggiemae

But now I've read your reply I see I need to have a few more posts


----------



## Rocky74

Hi, I am trying to upload a room view photo to a thread but it is not working. I am using an iPad and it is my first post, I don’t have the post image option at the bottom, is it because I haven’t posted before.


----------



## andrewilley

Rocky74 said:


> Hi, I am trying to upload a room view photo to a thread but it is not working. I am using an iPad and it is my first post, I don’t have the post image option at the bottom, is it because I haven’t posted before.



Yes, you need to have a minimum number of posts (10 I think?) before you can insert images.

Andre


----------



## Rocky74

andrewilley said:


> Yes, you need to have a minimum number of posts (10 I think?) before you can insert images.
> 
> Andre


Thanks for the reply Andre, I’ll try and get a few more posts on and see if it works.


----------



## sheri18

Hi. Having problems uploading from iPhone and iPad. Error message 
What can I do


----------



## minnie_erin

M


----------



## Meghannprincesspie

I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## AJA55

Test


----------



## ErinF

Trying to learn how to add photos into a post....let's see if this works



And here's another:


----------



## NAB

Cat


----------



## NAB

NAB said:


> Cat



How do you make it full size?

I got it now...lol


----------



## Summer2018

WebmasterAlex said:


> Click upload a file, pic your files and thumbnail (will expand when it's clicked on) or full size
> 
> View attachment 184
> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187


Thanks!


----------



## buzzrelly

test-

IMG_9799.JPG


----------



## buzzrelly

IMG_9799.JPG


----------



## buzzrelly

.


----------

